# Curious



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I was just wondering what the average age of the Goat Spotter was.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

almost 17 here. Homeschooled! lol . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

who else did 16-20? i think we should make it a major rule in the polls to comment an explaination to the poll . . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> who else did 16-20? i think we should make it a major rule in the polls to comment an explaination to the poll . . . .


Many people who lurk like to do polls to because they don't have to write anything. I want to encourage everyone to answer - no explanation is needed.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Good point--- but it makes me very curious tho. . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 16, will be 17 in March 09.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting Chelsey . . . I'm two months older than you . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I definately have you both beat!! :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is not fair liz . . .lol . . .it's not our fault we were born ???. If we would have, we would be giving you some serious competition . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

didn't you ever hear the old saying .....................one thing you do not ask a women ...................."is her age" LOL 

I know my age .......and I'm ...not goin...a ......tell you................. :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

cruel . . . just cruel . . . :hair: . . .lol . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

15


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm 23--24 in December...


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

MC, I figured you were a bit older than that. Heck your just a yungun! I am nearly 26 years old. FunnyRiverFarm, my birthday is also in December!! .


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

september 25 i turned 38 and my son turned 19


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Gee Willikers ! We got alot a youngins  

I'm 27, will be 28 March 6th (just around the corner). Married for 8 years, have an almost 5 year old daughter  (yes I got married when I was 19 !)


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

my plans . . . are to get married at 19 . . .however . . . i haven't met him . . .yet . . .lol . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm 23- Ill be 24 Oct 26- I'm feeling old!!!Working tooooo much!!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 48 and have no problem sharing my age info! LOL


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I was really surprised to see so many of the younger set. It is great though.

I am 37 btw.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We're not THAT young .. . lol . . . I'll be just as old as 50% of you in three years . . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

16 here, I'll be 17 in january.

Most people on the lists think I'm like 30 something :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

when people see me they are like, "your twenty, right?" ever since I was like 12 . . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Most people think I'm older because of the way I write and the fact that they've never seen a picture of me(if you wanna see a picture, click on the link to my myspace in my sig) But actually most people think I'm a lot older than I am, people are always asking me what college I go to, lol


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

I'm 33. People never believe me though.

Dh has a pic of us and our two children in his wallet. While showing it at work, someone said, "I didn't know you had THREE kids!" :shocked: Poor guy. Even worse, I'm 1 1/2 yrs older than he is...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You can see a pix of me in the welcome center .. . I can't go to myspace . . .my dad would kickbutt . . .


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I am 25 going on 26 will be 26 in December, I was home-schooled from 4th grade-11th grade & adopted.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am adopted and homeschooled to. by the way I love the fact that your doing Biblical themes.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Talitha! We attend a little country church now where my Mom is the Pastor at.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

cool.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i met a breeder a few years back at a show (she though i was 19), she asked me if i could drive over to drop off the doe for breeding, and i was like, i dont even have my permit yet (i do now), i can drive just not legally. lol. she thought i was pretty smart about goats for a kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny Katrina...... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...since it seems that there are more here in my age range guess I'll "buck up" :ROFL: 

I'll be 35 May 1st....been with my hubby for 15 years and married for 10....haven't been "blessed" yet, still workin' on that one ray: 
We've been blessed in many other ways though, we own our home, have 2 new vehicles and can provide for my "menagerie" 


It's great to see so many of you that are "young" on here, and really great that you have the responsibility of caring for your animals.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm 19, will be 20 next month. . . .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Amy your the first person i've met that is only days apart in age from me. My b-day is the 24th of December. Isn't that funny how just from a way a person types we assume they are one age when they really are a different age.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I stand corrected-I mean your the first person on "The Goat Spot" i've met with a birthday close to mine. I have a best friend who is only a day older than me. And I used to have a family friend who had her birthday the same day as me-although she was a bit older than me by fourty-fifty years.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Yes Liz, do buck up---so far I'm the oldest one on this spot :shrug: 
I'm 62 and glad to tell anyone--there was a time when I thought I wouldn't make it but lots of love and prayers brought me through--God is good :sun: 
Candy


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Briana,

I have a cousin that is born the same day as me but she's 13 years old though and adopted too. But I'm the only one in my family that has a December birthday except my 2 cousins which are a week a part from me, the girl cousin that is 13 and has the same b-day as me, her brother is a week before ours and he's a year younger than my sister, he's 23. When people see me in person think I am much younger than I really am though but if people call and I answer the phone they think I'm my Mom because of my deep sounding voice on the phone though unless they know me well enough to know that it isn't my Mom. I'm an Aunt of 4 precious little niece's, Adaline Susan age 6 1/2 years old, Delia Joyce 4 years old, Archana Lillian 3 years old, and Caroline Evelyn 2 1/2 years old and then little Keshavan "Keith" due in February 2009, he'll be called Keith in our family.

Candy,

You're 2 years older than my parents.

Liz,

You're the same age as my oldest brother, he has a 3 year old daughter now and a son this time on the way, due in February but they miscarried their 1st baby girl.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Amy---trying to make me feel good?  
Candy


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, this is too funny! I've been so WRONG about ages of people here! Just curious. . . . how old did u guys think I was??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well now Candy.....I honestly didn't think you were over 55!!! Surprised me there!

Olivia...I figured you to be a "teenager", but not that close to 20.

AmyG...so sorry that your brother and wife "lost" their baby...they are certainly very blessed now :angel2:


My parents were very young when they married...my late dad was 18 and my mom 17
I lost my dad 3 1/2 years ago to a terminal disease, he passed 2 weeks past his 50th birthday, my mom will be turning 53 in February....my sister is just 10 months younger than I, we stay the same age for 6 weeks...she'll turn 34 March 27...I'll turn 35 May 1st.......guess you can say we are "close". In age as well as "hearts", she is my best friend...next to my hubby of course.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Candy,

I wasn't trying to make you feel bad at all. :wink: 

Liz,

Thank you, her name was going to be Elizabeth but they surely are blessed now with a precious 3 year old daughteer and a son on his way to be a part of their family. My sister-in-law is Indian.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Amy, you didn't make me feel bad at all!!!!!  I was just 'deviling' you a bit1 :hug: 
Candy


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am taking some classes at a local technical college. One of the other students told me the other say. . ."you remind me a lot of my mother." I was like. . . okay. I think she thought it was a compliment. lol That was the first time I was told I reminded anyone of their mother.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well atleast your past the age where mothers try to pair you up with their 'handsome' sons . . . everytime I end up blushing a week afterwards . . .


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew that Candy! I help take care of my 86 year old Grandma with dementia/alzheimer's too, we have her here on our farm for a month and my Uncle ( my Mom's brother and only sibling ) has her for a month too but she seems to be going down hill really fast lately though.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I turned 19 in June.... wow some of ya'lls ages surprised me!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How old did you guys think I was?????


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I just turned 17. I credit these brisk Canadian winters for helping keep my skin so soft 'n' fresh.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Muddy Creek . . . I thought you were maybe like 20 or something . . . til you told me (email?) that you were 16 and it turns out you are younger than me . . .
Grownups think I am about 5 years older than I actually am because I am so quiet around them. (hehe, deceiving huh?) and kids my age are like, "your how old????!!!" I usually hang out with kids 3 years younger than me. Usually they are about a head taller because I am only five foot 2 . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

creaturesall said:


> I just turned 17. I credit these brisk Canadian winters for helping keep my skin so soft 'n' fresh.


Bob . . . gasping for breath . . . that is so funny . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
looking worried. . . . joke right?

How old did yo'all think I was???


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That was SO HILARIOUS!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: I called my sister over and she cracked up too!! :ROFL: Best laugh I've had all day! 

Hmmm. . . . now that I already know how old you all are it's hard to remember what I thought at first. I already knew that Chelsey was younger because I've watched her site for about a year or more. In the show pics, Chelsey you look to be about 20 or so.

Talitha, I thought you were about 15 maybe. . . .

My aunt met the sweetest little lady several weeks back who raises Nigerians and Pygmies up in WA. She's 90 years old! She manages a fairly large herd too, thought that was very cute! Owning goats must be like having kids, they keep you young!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oooohhhh . . . . well, I was fifteen a year ago if that counts . . .


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I just turned 19 last month.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't realize there were so many "kids" here! 55 here!


----------

